# MTB für fahrverrückten 5 jährigen



## lusamy (24. September 2013)

Hallo,

ich suche seit geraumer Zeit im Netz nach einem hochwertigen MTB für meinen Sprössling, zur Zeit 4 Jahre alt , 104 cm gross und ein totaler Freak. Er fährt seit 1 1/2 Jahren ohne Stützräder. Er ist mit seinem 12 Zoll Pukyrad den ganzen Sommer (wir leben teilweise in den französischen Alpen) die einfacheren Bikepisten runtergerast, und verbringt jede Sekunde, wenn wir in Berlin sind im Skatepark mit Puky Rad und Skateboard. Nun soll der Weihnachtsmann das Objekt seiner Träume bringen. Zu welchem Bike würdet ihr mir raten, das ist die erste Frage aber ich habe hier im Forum schon Tabellen gesehen mit super Tips. Aber kann man diese Räder auch beim Händler kaufen und ausprobieren (wenn man in Berlin wohnt)? Habe das Cube oder ein Islabike 16 Zoll im Kopf.  Scott habe ich in Frankreich schon gesehen und fand es recht schwer. 
Es w¨re toll wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Liebe Grüsse aus Berlin


----------



## Ann (24. September 2013)

cube ist mit sicherheit schwerer als isla und co. lies dich einfach mal durch, leicht und gut fallen immer wieder isla (kommt man aber nur sehr schwer dran), kania, frog, supurb, woom. nachteil für die meisten (außer evtl. kania) wirst du keinen händler finden, wo ihr testen könnt. 

die frage ist halt auch, was willst du ausgeben? willst du selbst noch dran schrauben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (24. September 2013)

Im Moment ist Woom in meinen Augen ziemlich weit vorn was Gewicht vs. Preis angeht. Isla ist nicht zu bekommen oder nur zu Mondpreisen, und ein Cube ist zwar eine schöne Basis zum Tunen aber man muss auch Einiges tun.
Schau mal in den Woom Thread. 15 Euro Versand aus Österreich ist verschmerzbar und ich denke Du wirst trotzdem guten Service bekommen so wie sie hier Präsenz zeigen.

Kania wäre noch eine Alternative aber MJ 2013 ist ausverkauft. Weiß ja nicht zu wann Du das Rad brauchst. Ich brauchte eins im Oktober (Deadline naht) und deswegen baue ich jetzt selbst auf.
Ist aber unter 700 Euro nicht zu realisieren.

Was für Cube gilt gilt im Prinzip auch für die an sich schon guten Specialized Hotrock oder das Cannondale oder das Orbea. Ordentliche Basis, meistens sind Gabel und Kurbeln sackschwer. 20 Zoll Gabeln sind im Moment die Achillesferse des Selbstbaus.


----------



## lusamy (24. September 2013)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, da es sein Weihnachstgeschenk ist und er sowieso nur am Fahrradfahren interressiert ist , kommt es auf den Preis nicht so an (Spielekonsolen und Spiele sind auch teuer) Dran rumschrauben will ich auf keinen Fall (linke Hände und mein mann noch schlimmer ) Ich möchte gute Qualitât und ein Teil das wirklich alles mimacht. Berge (in den Alpen) und Skatepark (in Berlin).


----------



## Y_G (24. September 2013)

Du solltest vielleicht in etwa sagen was Ihr ausgeben wollt/kÃ¶nnt. Es gibt schon deutliche Unterschiede was man bekommt wenn man 400â¬ oder 2.000â¬ anlegt...


----------



## trifi70 (24. September 2013)

Wenn es im Preisbereich bis 500 Eur bleiben soll, versuche an ein gebrauchtes oder iwie importiertes CNOC 16 zu kommen. Nach dem was Du schreibst, ist dies das richtige Rad für den Lütten. Reifen noch auf breitere (z.B. Black Jack) wechseln und es passt perfekt zum Einsatzzweck 

Achte auf ein aktuelleres Modell. Mindestens die Version mit 2 Felgenbremsen und Freilauf. Besser noch seit 2012 die Räder mit Gewicht unter 6kg.

Wo in Berlin ist Dein Basislager? Es gibt mehrere CNOCs in Berlin verteilt. Für eines im östlichen Speckgürtel könnte ich eine Probefahrt vermitteln. Passende Downhillstrecke ist in der Nähe


----------



## trolliver (24. September 2013)

Ich hätte auch sofort an's Isla gedacht, Philipps jetziges Rad, mit dem er fährt wie der Teufel. Wenn wir nur Berge in der Nähe hätten...  Wenn er sein 20er bald bekommt, werde ich mit ihm ab Frühjahr zumindest mal in den Teutoburger Wald fahren.

Das Problem ist nur: wo bekommen? Auch Kania ist erst ab 2014 wieder verfügbar. Nach dem, was du schreibst, braucht er ein wendiges, leichtes Rad. Modelljahr 2012 (also ab Herbst 2011 gebaut) ist bei Isla auch gut, wiegt 7,5kg und hat den variableren Antrieb, weil das Ritzel noch gegen kleine wechselbar ist.

Wenn ihr beide nicht schraubt, wird es sonst dünn... allerdings könntet ihr auch ein Cube o.ä. im Laden kaufen und dort aufrüsten lassen, ist eine Preisfrage. Was daran muß, wird dir hier schon mitgeteilt...  

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (24. September 2013)

Oliver, Herr Fischer bekommt diesen Herbst noch was rein. Müsstest aber bereits jetzt über einen Händler (Liste auf Webseite) oder direkt bei ihm bestellen. Der Vorlauf ist etwas blöd, kann ich verstehen, aber eigentlich ist der Bedarf ja planbar und es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass zwischenzeitlich noch ein "Killer"rad kommt, was wesentlich besser ist. Selbst wenn, wird man das bestellte Kania stornieren können bzw. problemlos weiterverkaufen.


----------



## trolliver (24. September 2013)

Echt? Na dann.... ich hatte, als ich ihn vor zwei Wochen wegen einer Gabel ansprach, noch etwas anderes vernommen. Man muß dazusagen, daß es sich bei Herrn Fischer um "Mr. Kania" handelt, d.h., könnte sein, daß man vor Weihnachten noch an ein Kania 16 kommt.

Wer sonst noch vor Weihnachten an den Start gehen will, ist Supurb, auch hier im Forum zu lesen. Ganz frisch auf dem Markt, die Bilder sehen ganz gut aus, das Gewicht stimmt.


----------



## trifi70 (24. September 2013)

Genau 16er kommen leider nicht mehr dieses Jahr. Aber Du suchtest doch ein 20er. Das sollte doch noch hinzubekommen sein. Da es an anderer Stelle nun schon verraten wurde: er wird in 2014 dann auch bei den 20er small und large anbieten.


----------



## trolliver (24. September 2013)

Falls du jetzt mich ansprichst: Ich habe doch meine Gabel.... zumindest theoretisch. Der Versand dauert noch aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen. 

Lusamy jedoch sucht ein 16er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fortis76 (24. September 2013)

Also ich werfe hier auch das Supurb in die Runde. Nach allem was bekannt ist scheint es sehr gut zu sein. Was ich vor allem interessant finde ist das Automatikgetriebe beim BO 16, da die 16 Zoll Räder keine Schaltung haben.
Bin auch auf der Suche, mein Problem ist dass mein großer fünf ist aber von der Größe eher klein, also kommt ein 20 Zoll nicht in Frage.
Der Preis des Supurb BO 16 ist natürlich happig, da aber der kleine Bruder mit den Hufen scharrt tut es nicht ganz so weh.


----------



## trifi70 (24. September 2013)

Oh, Oliver, ich habe diese Passage hier


trolliver schrieb:


> Wenn er sein 20er bald bekommt, werde ich mit ihm ab Frühjahr zumindest mal in den Teutoburger Wald fahren.
> 
> Das Problem ist nur: wo bekommen? Auch Kania ist erst ab 2014 wieder verfügbar.


wohl vollkommen falsch interpretiert. Dachte, Du suchst nach einem 20er und weißt nicht woher. Aber Du hast ja einen Aufbauthread parallel laufen... Meine grauen Zellen sind nicht mehr die besten  Sorry


----------



## pierrobmx (24. September 2013)

schau dich mal hier um. Bevor du fragst, ich kenne einen gt laden in fürth, nürnberg und erlangen, die sogenannte "fahrradkiste" findet sich in allen drei städten, und führt gt. ich bin vollauf von gt begeistert! sind eben die ammi bikes


----------



## trolliver (24. September 2013)

Trifi, jetzt wo du's schreibst: war auch nicht ganz eindeutig.... 

Oliver


----------



## Y_G (24. September 2013)

Im Süden von Berlin gibt es auch ein cnoc16 zum probefahren...


----------



## trolliver (24. September 2013)

Ich habe grad mal mit Islabikes USA korrespondiert, weil es mir merkwürdig vorkam, daß das Bild das CNOC16 zwei V-Brakes zeigt, in den Spezifikationen jedoch von Rücktritt die Rede ist. Es hat Rücktritt, weil dies in den USA für so kleine Räder Vorschrift ist.

Weiterhin ist der Lenker jedoch aus Aluminium, nicht aus CRMO, wie auf der Seite angegeben.

Und zu guter Letzt: das Rad ist "on stock".

Ich gehe einmal davon aus, daß die US-Version keine speziellen Rahmen erhält, so daß man zumindest eine normale Freilaufnabe sowie V-Brakes hinten nachrüsten könnte, die Kosten dafür halten sich ja noch in Grenzen.... [räusper] könnten sich in Grenzen halten, wenn man keine Federgewichte verbauen will... 

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (24. September 2013)

Sorry 

http://www.bikeradar.com/beginners/...ids/product/review-islabikes-cnoc-16-13-47534


----------



## trolliver (24. September 2013)

Dann eben nich...


----------



## trolliver (25. September 2013)

Ist ja ein euphorischer Bericht... Das 6jährige Mädchen auf dem Rad sieht allerdings aus, als sollte es mindestens auf einem 20 Zöller fahren.

Zurück zum erhältlichen 16er: man könnte natürlich den Weg über den britischen Gebrauchtmarkt gehen, dabei über die Bucht. Der Markt ist dort verständlicherweise wesentlich größer. Man muß dann vielleicht etwas schauen, auch hier - und den Verkäufer überreden, das Ding auch nach D zu versenden. Dazu die Erfahrung von Green_Chili nutzen, damit der Versand nicht zu teuer wird.


----------



## tanja3612 (25. September 2013)

Hey Lusamy, mit 104cm könnte dein Sohn ja schon fast auf dem 20S von Islabikes fahren. Meiner ist 108cm und passt aufs 20L. Ist zwar knapp, aber er fährt auch schon sehr lange und wie ein Verrückter. Allerdings gehört das 20L noch dem großen Bruder, sehr zum Leidwesen des kleinen, da der deswegen doch meist noch auf dem Cnoc16 fahren muss. Findet er blöd, aber der Große wird erst nächstes Frühjahr ein neues Rad bekommen.
Probefahrt oder Probesitzen von Cnoc16 und Beinn20L in Steglitz sind aber gerne möglich.


----------



## lusamy (25. September 2013)

Auf einem 20 er?  Echt?  Schade, dass man das nicht probieren kann. Du meinst das Isla 20 small?  Ich habe bei Woom und Kania angefragt ob da bis Weihnachten etwas geht. 
Sonst kann man die Isla bikes doch einfach bestellen, oder nicht? 

Ich wohne in Mitte, bin aber motorisiert (fahre ja auch immer nach Köpenick in den Mellowpark) kann also überall in Berlin Probefahren kommen. Das wäre echt super.
1000 Dank für eure vielen Antworten 

Ach ja und 2000 Euro wäre dann doch ein bisschen viel, ich bleibe lieber unter der 400 Grenze


----------



## trifi70 (25. September 2013)

Kann wie gesagt ein CNOC 16 zum Probefahren anbieten. Auch ein 20" Moskito wäre da, aber das ist definitiv noch zu groß. Wenn Du die Möglichkeit bekommst, vergleichend ein 16er und kleines 20er (Beinn small) Probe zu fahren, würde ich das mal probieren.

Bei Kania sollte ein 20er bis Weihnachten zu beschaffen sein. In Berlin wäre www.radderstadt.de der Ansprechpartner. Was ich nicht genau weiß: ob es die 20er dann schon in small und large geben wird...


----------



## Floh (25. September 2013)

Du kannst im Moment aus Deutschland kein Isla bestellen. Nur mit vielen Klimmzügen.
Sie haben beschlossen sich zunächst auf den Markt USA zu konzentrieren und "the Continent" außen vor zu lassen. Blöde Inselaffen.
Mich würde das so nerven dass ich lieber ein Kania oder ein Woom kaufen würde wenn ich nicht die Schrauberoption gewählt hätte.

Ansonsten:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=islabike cnoc 16&_fscr=1


----------



## lusamy (25. September 2013)

Habe mit Isla gemailt. Was für Idioten  . Da such ich mir lieber was anderes. Neu sollte das Fahrrad schon sein, ist ja ein Weihnachtsgeschenk, ausser wenn es eben nicht anders geht.


----------



## tanja3612 (25. September 2013)

Ja, ich mein das Beinn 20 small. Hab hier aber nur das 20 large zum ausprobiern. Das small leider nicht. Aber wie gesagt, mein Kleiner (108cm und 47 cm Innenbeinlänge) kann das large fahren. Sehr gut sogar. Er ist sauer, dass der große Bruder das noch beansprucht und es ihm daher nur ab und zu überlässt.
Wenn ihr ein neues Bike kaufen wollt, dann wird das mit Isla aber wahrscheinlich eh nichts. 
Kania und Woom scheint ja nicht lieferbar. Bleibt noch Orbea?


----------



## tanja3612 (25. September 2013)

In der Wexstr. gibt es einen Händler der die Orbea Grow Modelle da hat. Da könntet ihr direkt Probesitzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lusamy (25. September 2013)

Ja oder Kokua habe ich jetzt gesehen. Die sehen auch nicht schlecht aus. Und vieleicht Frog aus den UK , vieleicht sind die ja cooperativer
Und cool, danke. Ab in die Wexstrasse ;-)


----------



## Floh (25. September 2013)

Wie gesagt, wenn ich nicht schon ein Custom-Fahrrad in Teilen im Keller liegen hätte wären meine Favoriten zur Zeit Kania und Woom für je ca. 400 Euro.
Kania Twenty 7,9 kg für 400 Euro
http://www.kaniabikes.eu/twenty.php
Woom 4 9,1 kg für 390 Euro
http://www.woombikes.com/collections/startseite/products/4


----------

